# Slice O Matic



## steeley (Jul 6, 2011)

Slice O Matic is slicing things just to hard .
do your hands get in the way of your knife's 
Slice O Matic is for you .https://www.sliceomatic.com/?uid=42E66176B08E6682E31EC5D08DBED535:laughat:


----------



## steeley (Jul 6, 2011)

And have at it with eatNtool




[/IMG
actually this would be ok for hiking


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2011)

steeley said:


> Slice O Matic is slicing things just to hard .
> do your hands get in the way of your knife's
> Slice O Matic is for you .https://www.sliceomatic.com/?uid=42E66176B08E6682E31EC5D08DBED535:laughat:


It lets you Slice Slice Slice, your prep time in half!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh my! Are there actually people who buy this crap?


----------



## steeley (Jul 6, 2011)

AND make a million in doing it .
i going have my fan knife on the market soon four knifes replace the fan blades and you just throw food at it mmmmmmm coleslaw.


----------



## steeley (Jul 6, 2011)

Never know what knife to use it is confusing.



[/IMG] WELL not anymore.


----------



## El Pescador (Jul 6, 2011)

Steeley- you see that slice o **** at the fair? I ate 4 deep fried tweekies and a bbq turkey leg. I love going to the fair and heckling the guys in the expo building! Love the SD County Fair!

Pesky


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 6, 2011)

That is funny. There is however a tiny part of me that would love to get it and do a full video review of it. I could even do the onion blindfolded like that chick and spoof Salty's video where he chops an onion blindfolded and then gives everyone the finger. (That is still one of my favorite videos.) I don't know, I could see how it handles cassava root, waxed turnips, flaccid carrots and all sorts of stuff.

k.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 6, 2011)

It's just a mandoline with a catch container, lever actuated, and better guard. I would rather use one than a mandoline/benriner. By using the guard and moving the blade not the product, makes it pretty tough to cut yourself. Problem is it is probably very cheaply made.


----------



## steeley (Jul 6, 2011)

No i did not see them there i did go by the Cutco table and fine julienne there carrots . man there knife s were dull and rough ground
the guy asked me What kind of knife's i have and i said Japanese steel 
he then said you a chef , yea he then walked a way.



[/IMG]


----------



## l r harner (Jul 6, 2011)

yep that crap is not for knife makers or chefs


----------



## steeley (Jul 7, 2011)

the Slice O matic just the name reminds me of 
the Bass O Matic.http://youtu.be/0BQFv83QJ2Y
now that's great bass!


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 7, 2011)

Well you do need some sort of cutting aid to supplement the battery-powered pot stirrers they are now selling


----------



## bieniek (Jul 7, 2011)

Hahaha yeah when you slice slice slice its easy to forget stirring your stir-fry or sauce  
Maybe they should do a set of them?


----------



## steeley (Jul 7, 2011)

well when i was a saucier i never had one of these .
i just had this.



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 7, 2011)

Don't be bitter. Christmas is coming -- it's never too early to send requests to Santa! :hungry:


----------



## steeley (Jul 7, 2011)

well i guess i could use it for frozen margaritas:rolleyes2:


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok, while we are on the O-matic theme. I just got last week a vintage Rival Ice-O-Matic ice crusher off of Etsy. It is for my sharpening station in the garage, which is also slowly becoming the man-cave place to be. Btw, I picked up a vintage Winsor fan to cool me off on the hot summer days. I guess I was really into retro stuff that week, but it seems to fit in the garage. No slice-o-matic though.

k.


----------



## steeley (Jul 8, 2011)

oh nice lines i want one.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2011)

Holy Sheet Batman! Erm, now I have to sell my custom made Rodrigue because I only need $19.99 to slice slice slice. Custom knife makers are crooks! 

P.S. - Pierre, please don't kick my knife to the bottom of your list. Thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## steeley (Jul 11, 2011)

no more clumsy knifes and no more standing over your stove stirring and crushed ice at your finger tips .
the BBQ o Matic IS NOT FAR BEHIND.:cheffry:


----------



## curious jack (Sep 13, 2011)

Do not even consider buying this Crap, I was tempted to buy this Slice-O-Matic after seeing the ad on the TV. I am not all that impulsive and decided to check the reviews first.. and boy GLAD I DID!! I saw this website http://www.asseenontvonsale.com/kitchen/slice-o-matic/ which lists all the reviews. I was shocked to see how people were being ripped-off by these telemarketers. What appears as a simple kitchen tool that costs $20 + shipping, actually turns out to be a shipping/handling scam. People have been charged $40 for a twenty dollar product. The infomercial is misleading, the upsell items that are claimed to be free actually carry a $7 shipping charge!! On top of that they try to sell you all other crap items. Ordering process on phone and online if full of nasty hidden surprises.

Always wait for these products to come in stores if you still have to buy it.

Thanks


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 13, 2011)

curious jack said:


> Do not even consider buying this Crap, I was tempted to buy this Slice-O-Matic after seeing the ad on the TV. I am not all that impulsive and decided to check the reviews first.. and boy GLAD I DID!! I saw this website http://www.asseenontvonsale.com/kitchen/slice-o-matic/ which lists all the reviews. I was shocked to see how people were being ripped-off by these telemarketers. What appears as a simple kitchen tool that costs $20 + shipping, actually turns out to be a shipping/handling scam. People have been charged $40 for a twenty dollar product. The infomercial is misleading, the upsell items that are claimed to be free actually carry a $7 shipping charge!! On top of that they try to sell you all other crap items. Ordering process on phone and online if full of nasty hidden surprises.
> 
> Always wait for these products to come in stores if you still have to buy it.
> 
> Thanks


 
We were being facetious.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 13, 2011)

steeley said:


> well when i was a saucier i never had one of these .
> i just had this.



An ex-girlfriend had a few of these. They make a weird buzzing sound. I think her's were pink. :scratchhead:


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 13, 2011)

I gotta say, the reviews of the slice-o-crappic on the above web site are entertaining! Barnum was right, as we all know!


----------



## Keith Neal (Sep 13, 2011)

An instructor I know calls things like this "transfer devices". They are designed solely to transfer money from your pocket to theirs.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 13, 2011)

ecchef said:


> An ex-girlfriend had a few of these. They make a weird buzzing sound. I think her's were pink. :scratchhead:



:jumpy:

I know right? My girlfriend has one too. Now if I can just figure out why the damn batteries keep disappearing from the TV remote...


----------

